# offroad style package?



## rossmelvin (Nov 26, 2006)

what does it include and is there any pics of it ?


_Modified by rossmelvin at 10:56 AM 11/26/2006_


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: offroad style package? (rossmelvin)*

I brought back a Q7 brochure from Germany, in it is only one picture of the Offroad package. The 20in wheels are very nice, simular to the RS4 tunefork looking rims (that is already and option at 21in)
It has a step rail, and plastic fenders (like the Allroad) and little plastic bumper pieces that look like a french mustache. And (Gray) plastic running at the bottom of the doors above the step rail.
Also has a nice looking skid pad on the bottom of the front end.
Overall I do not like it because I dont like plastic on a car. Thats why I love the S-Line, it makes the Q7 10 times better looking. BTW why is the S-Line no longer on the Q7 configurator on Audiusa.com?


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: offroad style package? (rossmelvin)*

Per Audi Update:
The new package is available as a factory option, Coded YNA. It includes front and rear skid plates and an accentuated lower body side trim which resembles the original Audi Pikes Peak concept vehicle.
The retail prices of this package is $2,400.
The new Off-road package is available for ordering on the Audi 3.6 Premium, 4.2 and 4.2 Premium models beginning with October Production.
Please nothe that when this option is ordered, it will deleter contrast lower body paint and the lower body finish becomes gray. Additionally, this option is not available with the S Line Sport Package or towing package.
In addition, we are pleased to announce the following new items for ordering:
1. The Alcantara healiner (PL7), in gray or beige, is available for ordering on the Audi Q7 4.2 Premium, and as Sold Order only on the Audi Q7 4.2. Retail price is $1,500.
2. The S Line Sport Package with 21" 5-twin spoke wheels (replaces the 20" wheel in WQB) with 295/35/21 High Performance tires (PQF) is now available for ordering on the Audi Q7 3.6 Premium, 4.2 and 4.2 Premium models
** Running boards are not available at this time.


----------



## rossmelvin (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: offroad style package? (GotKidz)*

pics?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: offroad style package? (rossmelvin)*

Take the S-Line, it looks much better than the Offroad package.


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: offroad style package? (rossmelvin)*

No scanner available... sorry


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: offroad style package? (GotKidz)*

There are pictures of it under the Essen show pictures


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: offroad style package? (iwantanaudi)*

The subject heading got my attention.
I was hoping for Low Range & Diff Locks


----------

